# Hissing sound in my church P.A. system



## stephentse

I have a problem of my equalizer(Behringer DEQ1024). When I turn it on, I can hear some hissing sound in my system. Is this normal? Now, I just use the gate function in this EQ for temporary remove it. Everyone can give me some advice.


----------



## tonyvdb

Hiss is a result of either a noisy signal or boosting the gain on the higher frequencies of the EQ. Behringer is not known for there high quality signal path although not bad for the money they tend to be a little noisy. There are many other options for EQs that will give you a cleaner signal even used gear from ebay can be a great option. Yamaha makes some great 1/3 octave (31band) EQs that are excellent.

By the way Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## stephentse

Thanks for your advice


----------



## PepAX7

I would try re-initializing the unit. There is probably a sequence to do this... usually holding down a few front panel keys while you power the unit on. Check your manual.

This will set all filters/parameters to their nominal value and should bring the unit to factory default. If the hiss still persists, then take the unit out of the loop to be sure it's the problem. If the hiss is gone, not sure what to tell you.

Behringer used to have reliability problems with their components back in the day. I've heard they've made big improvements since they built their mfg. plant in China.

I've been hot-rodding a FBQ24/96 and it does not hiss.. in fact... it's pretty clean for the money!

Hope this helps ya...

Pep


----------



## stephentse

Thanks for your suggestion. It works.
Thank you.

Stephen:


----------



## tonyvdb

Now you will need to re EQ your system or you may find that you will have some feedback issues particularly with lapel mic's and condenser mic's. Try to stay away from boosting the highs above 8K.


----------

